# Just As A Matter Of Intrest



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Guys a daft question i know but

What are you drinking now or what was your last alcoholic drink?

I start, and am having: Russian standard Vodka from Asdas with a few drops of coke


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

sangman2000 said:


> Hi Guys a daft question i know but
> 
> What are you drinking now or what was your last alcoholic drink?
> 
> I start, and am having: Russian standard Vodka from Asdas with a few drops of coke


you really need to get out more !!!

im having a cobra lager in the house watching CSI so i probably need to get out more aswell


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

hmm, last drink I had was a couple of weeks ago, some cheap-ass Frosty Jacks white cider mixed with some Finest Call strawberry purÃ©e. Bloody dissertation, I want a drink now!


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

Melted ice from the Sea Of Tranquility, "That's on the Moon".

"They know that"! :bag:

With a little Vodka

I'm only a little drunk!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I had a can of Kronenberg with my M+S Chicken Balti about an hour ago.....Yummy


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

The missus brought me home an eight pack of Carlsberg.

"Probably the best lager in the world"

After a day trying to square off a window opening in a wall that's subsided by about 6" or so it tastes like the best lager in the world.

:cheers:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got bored of alcohol in the late `90`s :yawn: so gave it up :hypocrite:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

About to to leave the office...a bottle of Tito's vodka in the freezer and a stack of limes on the counter waiting for me. :beach:

Then dinner with the family, so probably quite a bit of wine later on tonight. :wine:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Made a batch of







A.k.a. Mikey's Canadian Scot-Irish Cream.

1. Half Liter Frozen fat free vanilla yogurt

2. One tablespoon instant coffee, diluted in a bit of boiling water.

3. Quarter cup chocolate syrup.

4 Blend with 2% milk until the mixture as the consistency of heavy cream.

5. Add you favorite Canadian whiskey. 3:1 ratio.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> 5. Add you favorite Canadian whiskey.


There's the tricky bit.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Macalans. A wee dram afoor ye go!

Mike


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I got bored of alcohol in the late `90`s :yawn: so gave it up :hypocrite:


No wonder you're grumpy...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Steve said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > 5. Add you favorite Canadian whiskey.
> ...


Improvise mate...Improvise. But don't waste the good stuff in a blended drink. Ever....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeing as I couldn't have any last night, a couple of these for breakfast


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

With this warm spell about I,m on the Blackthorn most retreshing, cider the best thing to come out of the west country.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> I,m on the Blackthorn most refreshing


I got 45 tins a week or so ago for Â£18, being an alcoholic has never been so cheap :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Had to do some physical stuff yesterday, proper hard work, 8am - 8pm, it was horrible. That's it for the year.

Had a bath, then 2 x 500ml bottles of San Miguel, 2 x 300ml Duvel and 1 unknown large glass of white wine. :wine:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Funnily enough, having had a gippy tum for a week or so, last night I poured myself a nice Veterano on crushed ice and sipped it whilst listening to Rodriguez on the CD system (Concierto de Aranjuez) - smashin' - smashiner - smashed! :lol:

Did I mention it was a *LARGE* glass?


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

My last alcoholic drink was snakebite about 12 30am this morning while losing a few quid at shoot.

CGS


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a couple of 500ml bottles of 7 Giraffes last night. I just got it to try it, it's from a small brewery in Alloa. Not bad at all.

Also just noticed in Sainsbury's yesterday they have 20% off all spirits :wine:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I had a pint can of Stella Artois 4 with my dinner last night, won't be partaking tonight though as I have to be up a 02:30am to take the eldest daughter and grandkids to the airport.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bored of alcohol in the late `90`s :yawn: so gave it up :hypocrite:
> ...


Alcohol wasn`t the only thing I gave up at the time due to boredom :wink2: :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alcohol wasn`t the only thing I gave up at the time due to boredom :wink2: :lol:


You gave up SEX...!??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Alcohol wasn`t the only thing I gave up at the time due to boredom :wink2: :lol:
> ...


Yep, I`m a non-practicing heterosexual & life is sooo much less hassle :beach:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You gave up SEX...!??





> Yep, I`m a non-practicing heterosexual & life is sooo much less hassle :beach:


I'll trade my collection for a polygraph machine...*and *administer the test.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You gave up SEX...!??
> ...


You`ll just have to trust me on this


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

This.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Just cracked open a bottle of Sol, rarely drink at home but i've been getting 'reet stressed at work lately and Halifax have fucked me about this eve


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I got bored of alcohol in the late `90`s :yawn: so gave it up :hypocrite:


So how far into your 90's are you Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sparky the cat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bored of alcohol in the late `90`s :yawn: so gave it up :hypocrite:
> ...


Cheeky bugger, I`m vintage `54 me an excellent year


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Vintage 54 here as well - a very good year :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sparky the cat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


The best :thumbup:

Everyone pre `54 is an Old Fogy









Everyone post `54 is a cheeky young pup :dummyspit:

:lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Everyone pre `54 is an Old Fogy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have those two mixed-up. Regardless... This 'Old Fogy" will give you a spanking and wash your mouth with soap. Then go for a beer ( Shirley Temple for you) and the ballet.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Seeing as I couldn't have any last night, a couple of these for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

